
Body Hacking: Thoughts Regarding My Magnet Implant - iamdann
http://www.iamdann.com/2012/03/21/my-magnet-implant-body-modification
======
ctdonath
Body modification? Pacemaker here.

Every six months I have to go in for a tuneup, a wireless data dump & service
testing. Having having one's heart slowed to sub-40bpm via a few taps on a
screen is...odd. Printed report tells assorted stories of daily activity
periods, odd events, heart rate hitting programmed thresholds, etc. There have
been some confluence of proximity & programming causing twitching under some
circumstances (couldn't sleep on my left side for a year due to a lead
pressing on & convulsing diaphragm) which were fixed completely thru software
settings. Have a minimum threshold programmed in, and if it's set too high
(say, 60bpm) and I relax deeply can feel it kicking in with "go faster!"

Proved quite useful a couple weeks back. Suffered a random onset of aortic
flutter (can happen to anyone, just sorta happens), where a natural short-
circuit in the beat-signal nerves sent the heart rate up to 349bpm (neatly
documented on the printed data dump). For most people, this means a very scary
and tense race to the emergency room, with AED paddles & drugs to bring it
down until the problem can be surgically eliminated. My pacemaker hit the
brakes at 150bpm, leaving me functional to wander in to the ER at my
convenience; there, a tech was brought in to set up a more aggressive flutter-
control program (70-100bpm more aware of actual physical needs). That kept
things manageable until the drive-thru heart surgery to fix the problem (1
hour to send a probe up a vein to find & burn out the short, 3 hours rest,
then discharged). Wasn't what the pacer was installed to handle (ventricular
resynchronization), but the "while we're installing this, let's add a wire and
program in some other someday-useful stuff" has indeed proven useful.

Other body modification is a mechanical heart valve. I tick. I've been
confused with clocks.

Yes, MRIs are completely out of the question now. Work near a small one and
get nervous walking by the door.

OK, so these weren't exactly voluntary. Choice aside, being a cyborg does make
for interesting experiences & conversations.

ETA: BTW, not looking forward to replacing the battery. At least the device
has been saying the battery will last another four years - for the last four
years.

~~~
shabble
That's a fascinating read.

This kind of control and capability makes me wonder if they won't someday
become common in a preventative/health monitoring role instead of only for
cardiac defects. The risk during installation and problems with MRI seem
pretty serious, so I doubt it could happen soon, but it's not impossible.

I wonder what some sort of self-assembing/modular device that can be fed in
chunks through a vein catheter or keyhole surgery, and built in-situ could be
plausible.

Not sure what to do about the MRI issue though. They're only going to get more
common as we figure out superconductors, and they have none of the radiation
downsides of CT. Maybe non-metallic construction, or perhaps when milli-Tesla
MRI becomes a reasonable alternative?

Is the battery in yours single use, or recharged via induction loop?

~~~
ctdonath
Pacemaker installation is now an arthroscopic outpatient process. (Mine was in
conjunction with open-heart valve replacement - not so much an outpatient
process, but they're starting to do 'em that way too now.)

Battery is single-use. I wouldn't want a rechargeable, because that would
require far more frequent charging - to wit, much more room for error. Missing
a charge would mean a dead...me. I'll take the ~5-8 year hard-way replacement.

~~~
stewartbutler
Pity they don't use nukes anymore; they worked great, until people started
cremating them.

~~~
shabble
According to
[http://www.orau.org/ptp/collection/Miscellaneous/pacemaker.h...](http://www.orau.org/ptp/collection/Miscellaneous/pacemaker.htm)
they're titanium cased and designed to withstand cremation, although I have no
idea if that's true in practice.

What surprised me was that the total expected exposure was much higher for the
patients spouse that the patient themselves. It's got twice the thickness of
partner in which to be absorbed, but there's only close exposure for maybe
8-10 hours a day, and the inverse square to deal with.

~~~
plantain
"The whole body exposure is estimated to be approximately 0.1 rem per year to
the patient and approximately 7.5 mrem per year to the patient's spouse." In
the same units, 100mrem (patient) to 7.5mrem (spouse). Using the xkcd[1]
radiation chart, that's the equivalent of a head CT scan every two years for
the patient, and 2 plane flights a year for the partner.

1\. <http://xkcd.com/radiation/>

~~~
shabble
Argh, I've looked at that page several times, and each time I've managed to
misread a 'm' on that 0.1 _rem_ figure.

Thanks for clearing it up!

------
jonnathanson
It's a cool idea, but let's not give short shrift to the MRI downside. MRIs
are a big deal in today's medical world. Not being able to get one, depending
on circumstances, can present anything from a mild inconvenience to a
significant challenge. Especially if it's because of some piece of metal you
elected to have implanted.

I type these words with a (non-elective) series of metal prostheses implanted
in my hand and wrist. Luckily, I don't set off metal detectors unless they're
turned to extremely high sensitivities. But MRIs are out. I don't want to get
into TMI detail, but let's just say that I have an ongoing medical condition
that makes the inability to get MRIs a big setback.

Tread carefully with this stuff. Look before you leap.

~~~
AkThhhpppt
There's a reason I have a Rod of Asclepius and "DO NOT MRI" tattooed on my
wrist. Apparently it's quite possible to go through an MRI with implant
intact, so long as the techs know about it. The inventor of these implants'
advice about MRIs can be found here:
[http://www.stevehaworth.com/wordpress/index.php/welcome-
from...](http://www.stevehaworth.com/wordpress/index.php/welcome-from-steve-
haworth/magnetic-faq)

~~~
jpdoctor
> _There's a reason I have a Rod of Asclepius and "DO NOT MRI" tattooed on my
> wrist._

You realize there are other large magnets in the world besides those for MRIs?

~~~
VMG
What do you have in mind? I can only come up with particle accelerators,
nuclear fusion reactors and special cranes on junkyards..

~~~
windsurfer
High voltage transformers, demagnetizers (used in workshops all over the
place), and large electric motors all come to mind.

~~~
AkThhhpppt
You can feel transformers from a (comparatively) massive distance away: I can
feel a 230-to-12V transformer from 5 to 10cm, which is generally bigger than
the transformer is. So you'd know to steer clear. I mean, IAmDann said here,
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/g7lom/iama_24_year_old...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/g7lom/iama_24_year_old_with_a_magnet_implanted_in_my/c1li0ec)
that he can feel subway power transformers while walking down the street.

Demagnetizers... isn't the whole point to enclose the field? I'd also expect a
warning sign or two, or for you to pay attention and know it's there. This is
one of those "make your decision, and then live with it" things, and part of
"living with it" is being aware of these things (and that acquaintances with
more humour than sense might try to hand you magnets you can lift tables
with).

Large electric motors... Dunno, have no experience of them yet.

~~~
kens
Do you get a sensation from switching power supplies vs transformers? Or is
the frequency in a switching power supply too high to sense? (I've been
studying power supplies a lot lately, so I'm curious.)

Tangentially on the topic of MRI safety, there's a fascinating story of a
police officer who got too close to an MRI. The magnet yanked the gun out of
his hand and the gun went off despite the thumb safety being engaged. (Nobody
was hurt and the MRI received only superficial damage.) Apparently the strong
magnetic field pulled the firing pin block out of the way, allowing the gun to
go off. Details: <http://www.ajronline.org/content/178/5/1092.full>

~~~
AkThhhpppt
Thinkpad switch-mode power supplies give almost no sensation, but I have
gotten a distinct (and pretty distinctive) "buzz" from a Dell power supply.
I'll point out others seem to be much more sensitive than I, as well (see
jaa's comment, below; he can feel power cables. I can't). So the answer is...
it depends? ",)

------
sanj
If you'd like a lower effort version: I glued a tiny, but powerful, magnet to
my fingernail and then coated it with a few layers of nail polish.

It looked more than a little flashy, and it provided less sensation than it
would've implanted, but it worked surprisingly well.

~~~
kristiandupont
Couldn't you simply carry a magnetic ring? Or would that not work for some
reason?

~~~
idupree
Where's a good place to get magnetic rings for this purpose? I searched Amazon
and found things like magnetic bracelets marketed as alternative medicine to
cure you. None of the reviews I found mentioned using them as an
electromagnetic sensor, so I can't tell if they're useful for the purpose.

~~~
idupree
I found a friend who's had magnet rings; he pointed me to some info:
[http://hackaday.com/2012/01/02/give-yourself-a-sixth-
sense-o...](http://hackaday.com/2012/01/02/give-yourself-a-sixth-sense-on-the-
cheap/) (follow the links; it links to "Holy Scrap" blog which links to a
couple online magnetic-ring-sellers).

I also found a ring sizing guide: <http://pages.ebay.com/buy/guides/ring-
sizing-guide/>

------
phren0logy
Fascinating article. Speaking as someone who as worked around MRIs, I think
the author underestimates the risk of being put in an MRI machine. It would be
worth carrying a wallet card or wrist band noting that he has an implant
(though emergency MRIs are relatively uncommon).

It's also worth noting that the fascial compartments of the hand can make
infections tough to treat, and compartment syndrome can occasionally lead to
serious problems requiring finger amputations.

Regardless, it's an interesting experiment that I'm glad someone who wasn't me
performed.

~~~
onemoreact
Last I checked the MRI risk seemed low due to it's placement, shape, and the
minimal strength of the magnet. Do you have any specific concerns?

PS: _What if I need an MRI?

Originally it was thought that the magnets would always rip out of the skin
and attach themselves to the MRI. However, we now know of a few people who
have the magnets have gone through MRIs and this did not happen. One person
reported that the magnet just vibrated very strongly. Another person reported
that the techs shielded his hand, as they would with someone who had shrapnel
or other implants. However, there are several different types of MRIs, so we
can make no guarantee of what will happen during your MRI, so you must discuss
it with the technician. It is likely that they will give you a hard time about
it, so you should be prepared for this and for any possible risks to yourself.
It’s also possible that the MRI might demagnetize your magnet._

[http://www.stevehaworth.com/wordpress/index.php/welcome-
from...](http://www.stevehaworth.com/wordpress/index.php/welcome-from-steve-
haworth/magnetic-faq)

~~~
phren0logy
Obviously I have no first-hand experience with implanted magnets, but MRI
magnets are generally getting stronger. What is safe for a 1.5 tesla MRI may
not hold for a 3-4 tesla MRI. The rapid magnetic oscillation has been known to
heat up wires and cause burns.

There's some people horsing around with 4T MRI that might give you pause.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BBx8BwLhqg&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BBx8BwLhqg&feature=related)

~~~
onemoreact
Thanks for that, I suspect infection is still probably a more serious risk
overall, but a 4+T MRI does give me pause.

PS: Then again at 10T you get to fly so it may still be worth the risk.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1vyB-O5i6E> ;-)

------
celticjames
I don't know that I would want an implant, but I'd like to try a haptic
compass. You strap it on and it gives you a physical sensation of where north
is, as if you were a bird with magnetoception.

Wire article on haptic compasses:
<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/15.04/esp.html>

~~~
ciex
The funny thing about these is that they don't really make you constantly
aware of where north is. To answer that question you would have to concentrate
on the vibration. What acutally happens is way cooler: You become
subconsciously aware of the structure of the space surrounding you. This is
something that everyone has to a leser extent i.e. you could point at the
direction of various objects around you and tell me roughly how far away they
are even without looking. When you have been wearing the belt for a few weeks
you are able to do this even for objects that are not in you immediate
vicinity. You get an actual feeling for the location of all kinds of things.
Imagine having an accurate intuition for the location of your home town or the
next highway exit! Another example: you could visit a city where you have
never been before, wander around the streets without caring for where you go
and then immediately find the shortest route back to where you started. And it
would be about as hard for you as finding the way to the door of the room
you're in right now.

~~~
eco
Sounds neat. I just use my phone.

~~~
Lockyy
You say that as if it's just as convenient to get out your phone and get your
map up as it is to just intuitively know where to go.

------
evincarofautumn
I hope technology such as this can help make the world of body modification a
little more palatable to average folk.

The vast majority of people go only as far as some piercings and maybe a
tattoo. We need to get away from the absurdity of contemporary body mod
culture: tooth sharpening, scarification, branding, horn implants, sclera
tattoos, gauging, suspension, tongue bifurcation, lip discs, genital
modifications…it’s _too much_.

That kind of modification is a dead-end because it doesn’t fulfill its
nominally transhumanist goals. But regular people could warm up to things like
magnets and RFID tags, or, say, internal sensors to let you know of impending
health problems. That sort of body modification provides _actual value_ in the
form of information that would otherwise be unavailable or inconvenient to
obtain. I think that’s where we’re headed in the next couple of decades.

~~~
sukuriant
> We need to get away from the absurdity of contemporary body mod culture:
> tooth sharpening, scarification, branding, horn implants, sclera tattoos,
> gauging, suspension, tongue bifurcation, lip discs, genital
> modifications…it’s too much.

... why?

> That kind of modification is a dead-end because it doesn’t fulfill its
> nominally transhumanist goals.

Does art have to?

~~~
evincarofautumn
No, as an art form it’s great! But there are also plenty of mods that serve
practical purposes. People who are put off by the artistic culture won’t see
the benefits of other mods. For their sake, we should show that there is
another side.

~~~
sukuriant
Oh, I see. I didn't read that in your earlier post. Yes, I could see the
benefit; though I can understand why people would be very concerned about a
few of these, especially the RFIDs, for religious reasons (Mark of the Beast)

------
monochromatic
> I also figure that if I’m ever incapacitated and put in an MRI machine
> without the ability to give the doctor any forewarning, a tiny magnet
> getting ripped out of my finger will be the least of my concerns.

It might be a rather bigger concern for the owner of the MRI though...

~~~
ceejayoz
> It might be a rather bigger concern for the owner of the MRI though...

Not to mention all the other patients who need the MRI machine your "sixth
sense" just shot a hole through.

~~~
mkopinsky
The thing is half the size of a grain of rice, and isn't such a strong magnet.
I don't think it's gonna cause major damage. Wheelchairs or oxygen tanks cause
damage. Quarters and dimes are just annoying and need to be fished out.

(This my recollection from my friends who've done research with MRIs. I have
no first-hand experience with them except once as a patient.)

------
jaa
I've had two tiny disc magnet implants in two fingers for over three years
now. I originally had it implanted as part of an idea for a novel man-machine
interface I came up with for my Master's degree research project at the Uni of
Reading (UK).

The early reports of electrical fields inducing sensations had intrigued me,
so I set out to explore the possibility of controlling the magnet with an
external electromagnet, which in my final design was a simple coil ring worn
around the finger, and use it as a sensory substitution man-machine interface.
After measuring the frequency response, sensitivity etc characteristics, I
finally put it into a practical application demo by using the interface to
couple an ultrasonic ranger and a mobile phone to myself. The ultrasonic
ranger was used to feed the distance information and I learnt pretty quickly
to judge distances and move about with my eyes closed. In the phone scenario,
I encoded characters as Morse Code pulses and could "read" the incoming text
messages. My morse skills weren't that good but it worked!

The internalization of the sensory information, with the magnet being inside
the body, made a qualitative subjective difference as opposed to simply having
a magnet glued to the finger.

There's a bit of info on this and pictures/xrays on my blog:
<http://www.jawish.org/blog/plugin/tag/smii>. The details on the interface is
on the paper we published:
[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/freeabs_all.jsp?arnumber=5898...](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/freeabs_all.jsp?arnumber=5898141)

My best experience with real world magnetic fields? Wires. It was mind blowing
to be able to feel the field around a wire which we usually think nothing of.
The power cable to the electric heater generated a field I could "touch" about
4-5 inches away! What does touching it feel like? Like touching a stream of
air. :)

~~~
AkThhhpppt
I've read that paper, and I'd like to say thanks; being able to point at
graphs that say I'm not imagining the sensation from my implant has
occasionally been helpful. ",)

------
jcampbell1
> While a magnet implant doesn’t technically count as a “sixth sense” (it’s
> more of an extension of our existing sense of touch), the way that the body
> internalizes these tiny magnetic vibrations feels truly foreign.

Let's just start by dispelling the myth that there are "five senses", and then
we can agree that this does provide an additional sense. The inner ear is an
orientation sensor and orientation is clearly a sense, therefore there are
more than "five senses".

~~~
mturmon
"proprioception" is one name for the sense of spatial orientation.

~~~
jcampbell1
Proprioception means you can sense the position of your limbs. That is
different that what the inner ear provides. You can be blind, deaf, and
paralyzed from the neck down, and you will still be able to know when the
airplane is starting to descend, even though you will have lost all
proprioception.

~~~
ChuckMcM
As someone who flys with pilots they will tell me "You may think the plane is
descending but you don't _know_ the plane is descending until the instruments
confirm it" :-) One of the fun things they do is fly various patterns that
give your inner ear signals that you are doing one thing when the plane is
doing something else, its part of a ritual to always check your instruments.

Anyway the notion of extending sense is interesting, and I wonder if anyone
has implanted a hall effect sensor (rather than a magnet) and had the eddy
current run to the nerve nexus in a finger tip. You would not be able to pick
up paper clips but you should be able to 'feel' all sorts of electro-magnetic
phenomena.

~~~
AkThhhpppt
Integrating with nerves is have-you-a-pet-surgeon territory, and pretty much
all of this stuff is done by piercers, or insane amateurs with no respect for
their own bodily integrity (see the amazing Lepht Anonym). Few doctors will
touch this stuff, for liability or Hippocratic Oath reasons.

The only people I know who _have_ done it are Dr. and Mrs. Warwick, who used
it to do nerve-firing-over-IP from New York to Reading.

And your inner ear is fooled because the gloop in the organ-I-can't-remember-
the-name-of suffers from inertia, registering false movements (or false lack
of movement). Which is why spinning around in a circle for a while makes you
dizzy; your ear is registering the movement continuing, your visual cortex is
seeing everything staying still, and your brain has no idea how to integrate
the two. ",)

------
roel_v
I have an rfid implant, but I haven't found any real uses for it. Of course I
thought about what I was was going to do with it before I got the implant, and
had some ideas and got the implant thinking that tinkering with applications
would shine new light, but in the end it's quite lackluster to have one. It's
also strange how exotic it seems to have one when you don't have it, and how
pedestrian it feels when you actually have it.

I sort of read that same feeling between the lines of the article. It's a bit
of a novelty when you first get it, but after a while it's not all that
special.

------
cowpewter
Related: Nokia has some patent application for a magnetic tattoo and/or skin
patch that would provide haptic feedback from a magnetic field projected by
your phone: [http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Se...](http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-
bool.html&r=10&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=PG01&s1=Nokia.AS.&OS=AN/Nokia&RS=AN/Nokia?fvrewsd)

Not sure how they would shield from outside interference/have the field coming
from your pocket reach your hand in all situations though.

~~~
endlessvoid94
There was a House episode where a prisoner had a low-quality tattoo containing
too much iron (or something). The prisoner went into the MRI and the
experience was excruciating.

Not sure if there's any grain of truth to that or not. It was Hollywood.

~~~
eco
MythBusters covered this one in one of the earlier seasons. They couldn't
produce any sort of effect even with unlikely high metal concentrations in the
ink.

------
sp332
Here's Quinn Norton's talk at 23C3 (five years ago) about functional body
modification, including her personal experience & some of the problems with
embedded magnets: warning it's a little graphic
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voA7Uz7uABE> There's a text-and-picture
summary here if you don't want to watch the video, also with graphic photos:
[http://www.we-make-money-not-
art.com/archives/2007/01/quinn-...](http://www.we-make-money-not-
art.com/archives/2007/01/quinn-norton-on.php)

------
rinrae
I got mine only two weeks ago, and I'm looking forward to exploring that new
"sense".

I was kinda surprised the most frequently asked question when ppl heard about
it – and the one that came pretty unexpected for me – was "why?!".

thanks for the article!

~~~
iamdann
I love meeting other people with the implant and doing a "magnet handshake" by
brushing the fingers next to each other.

~~~
aplusbi
I have one too! I'm kind of surprised that there are not one, but two other
people on HN with magnet implants.

And I too am really surprised when people ask "why?" Is it not obvious?

~~~
_pius
_And I too am really surprised when people ask "why?" Is it not obvious?_

No, actually, it isn't. Is it just because it's "cool" (like a piercing) or is
it serving some practical purpose for you beyond that? Genuinely curious.

~~~
aplusbi
It augments your sense of touch. I suppose this isn't obvious (however it
seems obvious to me that many people would want to augment their senses).

Does it serve a practical purpose for me? No, I have it because it's "cool"
but not at all in the same way that piercings are "cool." It's cool because I
can feel motors, power transformers, etc.

It's also very useful for picking up dropped paperclips.

~~~
_pius
Thanks, that makes a lot of sense.

------
js2
Note: OnSwipe damaged site, and adding ?onswipe_ redirect=never goes into a
redirect loop.

~~~
iamdann
Thanks, I actually noticed that last night and forgot to deactivate it.

------
TamDenholm
I've followed magnetic implants for a while, always considering getting my
own, as well as an RFID implant. I'm also a fan of BMEZine and there can be
quite a few overlaying interests in the two communities. Whiles its not as
good as it used to be when Shannon (guy mentioned in OP's article) was editor,
I suggest people subscribe if they're interested in such things.

~~~
Kliment
Why not get a magnet ring? It's nondestructive and gives you access to many of
the same sensations.

~~~
AkThhhpppt
Nate (<http://feelingwaves.blogspot.com/>) recommends supergluing a small
neodymium to your fingertip as the best model of how the implant actually
feels; I haven't tried it, myself.

~~~
nooneelse
I have. I should repeat it with a stronger magnet. I just used one from the
'random magnets I've accumulated since I was a kid' pile and picked one
primarily for the size, but it only allowed me to sense sizable motors. A
simple band-aid was all the social camouflage it needed, which was nice.

~~~
AkThhhpppt
I meant to compare with the sensation from my implant. (",)

It's also been tried with sticking tiny magnets to the fingernails, then
varnishing on top: [http://www.psfk.com/2010/06/fingernails-implanted-with-
magne...](http://www.psfk.com/2010/06/fingernails-implanted-with-magnets.html)

------
cmos
I design toys that use magnets.. I end up carving my own tools out of wood so
I can epoxy them in proper places.

They are super annoying to make stay where you want them.. I would go crazy if
I had one inside me.

~~~
waivej
Hah! I can imagine epoxy covered magnets sticking to my little finger.

------
Cushman
Man, the last time I read about these was back during the original trials when
it was still pretty finicky. Feeling seriously tempted now.

------
nixle
I never heard of this before, but I want one so bad right now. However, the
MRI thing is a real deal-break for me... oh well :(

------
jakeonthemove
I found these quite interesting, but I'd never get one implanted: using small
screwdrivers and wrenches would be a pain, it affects the phone's magnetometer
and you have to be careful not to cut your finger or when lifting anything
heavy (and using all your fingers' strength)...

~~~
iamdann
I've had no issues with screwdrivers or wrenches, it doesn't affect my iPhone
at all (I've brushed that finger over every inch of that device trying to feel
inside it) and it was surprisingly easy to adjust the way I carry heavy
things.

~~~
jakeonthemove
Hmm, well that's pretty good, then...

------
rpearl
I thought something that was cooler (and less permanent) was the feelspace
belt: it has a compass module and a bunch of of vibrating motors, so you can
always 'feel' magnetic north

<http://feelspace.cogsci.uni-osnabrueck.de/>

------
evoxed
Looks like a pretty simple device. Now, when can we start seeing more
improvements (particularly use/assembly related) on open source EEGs? I'm far
more interested in monitoring my brain activity outside of my psychologist's
office. Odd signal activity and all that...

------
tibbon
I was thinking about getting this done, but then I realized that recently I've
been doing so much metal machining work, that the concept of picking up metal
filings constantly with my finger just sounds painful.

------
jjcm
Contacted Steve Haworth today to arrange an appointment to get one implanted.
Been wanting one for a few years now, this article tipped the scales.

------
pragmatic
Is this magnet powerful enough to damage magnetic media (HDDs, Tapes, etc)?

~~~
dfox
It's actually surprisingly hard to intentionally damage most magnetic media
(except audio tape and really cheap magstripe cards and you probably aren't
going to see either today) with permanent magnet, so one can safely assume,
that this is not a problem.

------
gcb
what happens if you actually operate one of those cloth retail super magnets
de-taggers? does your hand get pulled away or inside it?

------
visionz
Obligatory: Magneto

~~~
jfoutz
1\. Not obligatory 2\. He's not using the magnet to generate AC electricity
3\. If he were to face comic character Magneto, it would be much like the MRI
case 4\. If you're asserting he is Magneto, he has no ability to shape, or
even move metal at a distance.

Can you explain what you were trying to say using more than two words? I
really don't follow what you're trying to get at. Both words seem meaningless
and wrong in this context.

